# Fuchsia's Triplets



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here they are!

:girl: A6 (I really love this doeling, she'll probably be my keeper.)

























:boy: A7

































:girl: A8

























I'm worried the buckling isn't nursing on his own. I've helped him a few times and its been a full fledge war getting him to nurse. I am watching him on the camera and if I don't see him nurse on his own today I'm going to have to pull him on a bottle. He's happy, healthy and active otherwise.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im with you I love girl number one. But I love buckskins and then moonspots to boot. Congrats on the pretty babies. :clap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the three-they are precious. Love the coloring on the boy, hope he gets to nursing on his own soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow the girl is so flashy! for once it isnt just the boys who are flashy. 

congrats on the kiddos -- hope the boy figures it out soon


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some cute kids but the buckling is my favorite one.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful babies! Congrats! I love your little buckskin doeling as well.... she would be my keeper. (who am I kidding... I'd probably keep the buck! LOL)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Look at all those adorable spots!!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

:balloons: Congrats on the new arrivals. They are cute


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awesome kids! I LOVE the buckling too- hope he continues to thrive for you!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

STOP WITH THE CUTENESS!!! lol; they are all so precious...I'm soo jealous! I can't wait until my little monkeys are born in 6 days Congrats!

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....so adorable ...congrats...... :greengrin:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Hope the buckling has gotten his act together, he is cute!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

wow - look at those spots!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats,they're so pretty,I like the bucksin doeling to :]


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are so cute!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

adorable kids! those moon spots are gorgeous... did they come from mama or papa?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Papa, the sire has such pale ones that you don't see them but his brother is polka dotted. He's throwing them all over the place though.


----------

